

Why I cancelled my Amazon Prime subscription and maybe you should too - phusuke
http://phusuke.tumblr.com/post/69197300146/why-i-cancelled-my-amazon-prime-subscription-and-maybe

======
OafTobark
Majority of my Amazon order over the past several years as a Prime member have
mostly been UPS. I rarely had a OnTrac order (maybe a handful of times) but
every time they were a nightmare. It seems hit or miss but I rarely have an
OnTrac delivery as it is.

------
phusuke
Anyone care to share their experiences with OnTrac and amazon prime?

